# Killington 5/18/18



## Zand (May 18, 2018)

Skied what was likely my last day of the season today. Managed a whole 6 runs. I've turned into a fatso that can't ski bumps any more and therefore feel like I got run over by a bus. Somehow had the stamina to ski hard 5 straight days in Colorado but 6 runs at Killington killed me.

Anyway, the coverage is still really damn good. Everything below the headwall should make it to next weekend no problem. Headwall was very skiable today but we all know that it can go away in a hurry up there and it seemed like they used up the majority of the stockpile. Good bumps skiers left midrun where it's less steep and again on the final pitch at the bottom. Pushpiles elsewhere.

If today was it for me, all I can say is this season probably had the highest amount of quality days in a while. Going to make this an off-season of getting in shape so I don't go home after 6 runs ever again.


----------



## 180 (May 18, 2018)

Sick day on the hill, 24 runs each one better than the next, ending with 20 bumpers doing the bottom of SS at 5:20pm


----------



## Rambo (May 18, 2018)

Cornhead and I drove up from Binghamton, NY - a 4.5 hour drive. We were in line for the 9am opening. Was full ski on/off onto/off the lift. Was groomed and fast early. Got bumped up some later. I figure I did 9 runs down Superstar. (They said there were 3 runs open... Upper, Middle and Lower Superstar. Was a nice warm, sunny spring skiing day. Met up with and skied with Chuckstah. Breifly saw Puckit and Shredder of Nar.

some pics:


----------



## Rambo (May 18, 2018)

more pics:





Shredder




a Pisten Bully on the Back of a large rollback


----------



## sull1102 (May 19, 2018)

What a great day out there today, had to get it in looking at the forecast and then the snow report snuck in a little something about this possibly being it on Sunday. Guy working the shop said they're still targeting the 3rd and have a plan in place to give up the headwall and bring out the ropes soon..... Whoever mentioned building a staircase on Sup, i.e. early season over on Rime, has the perfect idea. Put in a small stair set hugging the lift line barely 3ft wide no railing would be fine even just something to help with the ropes

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (May 19, 2018)

Zand said:


> I've turned into a fatso that can't ski bumps any more and therefore feel like I got run over by a bus.


Ha! You'dve fit in perfectly with our group! Sorry we didn't hook up. The day didn't start out well. Before getting on the lift I decided to stick a bottle of green tea in the "snow" just before the lift. I tried to scratch out a trough in the frozen corn to burry the bottle with the end of my pole. The pole snapped in half. Old, fat, and attempting to ski bumps without poles didn't seem like a great combination. As we rode up I wondered if the rental shop was even open. Chuck suggested we scan the ground under the lift on the way up for poles dropped earlier in the season. We didn't get far, right where the "S" is starting to form, bingo. Just before we exited the lift Chuck spotted another. I grabbed that one, lifesaver, just a tad shorter than my remaining pole, even had a matching powder basket. Glad the pole broke trying to bury my tea, not while skiing.

My last run of the day was on Skyelark with Chucksta. I made one run down SS after our lunch break. After losing my balance a couple times and coming close to going down, I decided I'd had enough of SS. To make me feel even older, and fatter, a group of five or six twenty something year olds came down while I was side stepping down a bare batch on lower Skye. There was a five foot strip of snow skier's left edge of the trail about 100 yards long close to the bottom with 10 ft long breaks here and there. They effortlessly hopped over the bare spots as they flew down the narrow strip that remained. It was impressive and depressing all at once.

I might have to suck it up and ski next Sunday, my buddy Dick wants to go. It'll be ski day 108 for him. Not looking forward to the probable down hike to the snow, but at least I won't be the one driving 500 miles that day. 

Shredderofgnar, sorry I didn't see you today. Funny you've been running into my friends all Spring here, and there, yet we never crossed paths.



Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (May 19, 2018)

My season is over once you have to rappel down the ropes to get to the snow. Only exception is if they're open on my birthday (June 2nd). I did the walk on/off the lift thing last year which was fine but the headwall was still skiable.


----------



## 180 (May 20, 2018)

a few cameos in here with the gang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcEfZywRq3E


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 21, 2018)

Looks excellent. What day is that?

Edit. Nevermind, duh.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 21, 2018)

good luck with the weight loss. I've been successful with a little intermittent fasting, and if I feel like a snack I drink a beer instead.


----------

